#  Alternativmedizin >   Alternativ gegen Hitzewallungen? >

## Zwutschkerl

Hallo, 
kennt ihr etwas das gegen Welchseljahrsbeschwerden hilft?  Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp, weil Hormone haben keinen besonders guten Ruf. Es können ruhig auch mehrere Kräuter oder so sein, Hauptsache diese Hitzewallungen verschwinden wieder.

----------


## josie

Hallo Zwutschkerl!
Ich habe Remifemin genommen, der Wirkstoff ist die Traubensilberkerze. Man muß es allerdings fortlaufend nehmen, sonst geht es mit dem Schwitzen wieder von vorne los

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Zwutschkerl, 
ich habe im ersten Moment nur an Frauenmantel und Mönchspfeffer gedacht. Es scheint aber einige zu geben wie wirksam sie jeweils  sind? Kräuter in den Wechseljahren 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## Zwutschkerl

Frauenmantel und Mönchspfeffer? Mönchspfeffer dachte ich, dass es bei unregelmäßiger Periode hilft. Ich habe mir die Seite etwas angesehen, da steht, dass Soja auch hilft. Komisch, dabei esse ich doch oft Tofu.

----------


## StefanD.

Nun Soja enthält das sogenannte Phytoöstrogene ob die in der Menge immer gut sind? Nun wenn Du sehr viel an Tofu (Soja) isst  verändert sich z.B. die Aufnahme von wichtigen Mineralstoffen usw. (Calcium, Magnesium,              Kupfer, Eisen und Zink) Osteoporose... 
Mich persönlich würde allerdings schon einmal interessieren welchen Auswirkungen dies dann auf den Mann hat wenn er so viele Phytoöstrogene zu sich nimmt. Ob er dann regelrecht "verweiblicht" (z.B. Gynäkomastie) ?  Denn wenn man sich vegan ernährt isst man ja nicht wenig Soja und damit Phytoöstrogene! Ist allerdings ein heisses Thema!! 
Hier einmal eine Zusammenfassung zum Thema > Phytoöstrogene - Soja

----------


## aviendha

Ich steige da mal auch ein  :Smiley:  Ihr habt schon Soja erwähnt. Meine Mutter hat Isoflavon genommen. Die Dragees sind nämlich auf Soja- und Rotkleebasis. Die enthalten aber keine Phytoöstrogene, sondern Phyto-Serms (selektive Modulatoren). Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass Phyto-Serms an andere Rezeptoren als die Phytoöstrogene andocken und deshalb auch andere Effekte haben, z.B die Knochendichte wird verbessert. Wenn du mehr Info brauchst, kann ich sie gerne fragen.

----------


## Zwutschkerl

Das klingt aber kompliziert. Interessant auf jeden Fall, aber doch kompliziert. Also Phyto-Serms und Phytoöstrogene sind beide pflanzlich und wirken doch unterschiedlich? Und sind das ganz unterschiedliche Stoffe, oder ist eines davon ein Teil des anderen? Also gibt es in der Soja jetzt beide gleichzeitig? 
Ob Männer durch viel Soja-Essen verweiblichen kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, aber ich bin neugierig auf die Antwort!

----------


## aviendha

@ Zwutschkerl: du hast Recht, es ist ein bisschen kompliziert und ich versuche es jetzt so zu erklären, wie ich es eigentlich verstanden habe, mit kurzen Sätzen :P Bin leider auch kein Profi in dem Bereich.
 Es gibt Pflanzen, die Phytoöstrogene enthalten. Phyto-Östrogene wirken ähnlich wie Östrogene. Und es gibt auch drei (oder zumindest weiß ich von drei) Untergruppen von Phyto-Östogenen. Eine Gruppe sind die Isoflavone, die nämlich Phyto-Serms sind. Phyto-Serms heißt, dass die Isoflavone selektiv nur von bestimmten Rezeptoren für Östrogen erkannt werden. Die anderen Gruppen aktivieren andere Rezeptoren und das kann zu unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen führen. Deshalb muss man die Isoflavone isolieren und so nehmen, weil Soja z.B. nicht nur Isoflavone (Phyto-Serms) enthält.

----------


## Zwutschkerl

@_aviendha_: Ja, eigentlich schon sehr kompliziert. Und diese Isoflavon Dragees sind enthalten diese Phyto Serms ..ganz easy gesagt? Haben Ihr diese Dragees wirklich so gut geholen? Wann hat die Wirkung eingesetzt? Dankeee

----------


## aviendha

Jaa, genau, ich habe es kompliziert erklärt und du hast es trotzdem verstanden  :Grin:  Bei ihr haben die angeschlagen und manche Beschwerden sind verschwunden, manche waren zwar noch da, aber gar nicht so stark und sie hat gemeint, es ist viel besser so. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es mit den unterschiedlichen natürlichen Mitteln in den Wechseljahren ist und wie schnell die wirken müssen. Aber ich glaube 1 bis 2 Wochen reichen, danach merkt man schon, ob es geht oder nicht. Bei ihr waren es ungefähr 10 Tage.

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Hallo 
Also ich bin ja auch dabei. Ich weiß leider nicht den Namen aber es gibt was homopathisches, was acuh nicht dicker werden lässt. Ich habe nämlcih Panik im Alter durch diese Hormone aus dem Leim zu gehen.  
LG

----------


## Carsten999

Hallo Zwutschkerl, 
prüfe, welches Feuer noch in dir brennt.  
Herzliche Grüße 
Carsten Pötter

----------


## Zwutschkerl

Hallo ihr Lieben! Ich habe jetzt noch etwas genauer recherchiert und mich in der Apotheke beraten lassen. Es sind die Isoflavon Dragees von Dr. Böhm geworden und ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Ich nehme die Dragees bereits seit 10 Tagen und verspüre deutliche Verbeserung. Zu Beginn habe ich die Dragees mit 45 mg probiert, wobei die Apothekerin meinte, sollte ich das Gefühl zu haben, dass sie nicht ausreichen..gibt es ja noch die forte zu kaufen. Ich bin aviendha echt dankbar für den Tipp. Liebe Grüße

----------


## aviendha

Ich freue mich sehr, dass es dir besser geht. Auch wenn die Beschwerden nicht komplett verschwinden, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass eine Linderung auch was bringt! Es ist so, bei manchen Frauen ist es einfach schlimmer und man muss da irgendwie durch! Und wenn man die Wechseljahre mit natürlichen Stoffen bekämpfen kann, umso besser  :Zwinker:

----------


## Zwutschkerl

Hallo! Da hast du recht. Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden und habe die für mich passende Wahl getroffen. Liebe Grüße!

----------

